# Can't find it



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

I brought a new 3203 JD and I notice after about 1hr of plowing a pinkish fluid starts leaking (not a lot). This only happens when I'm going in reverse. When I park it there is no leaks and I can't even see any spots where it looks like it is leaking. It is coming from the left side of the tractor. Any ideas?????


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Pink fluid generally means brake fluid on automobiles, but I am unfamiliar with it, it could be axle fluid if it is overfilled because that is where the plug is on my tractor, but that is the only spot I can think of. Call dealer support.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Depending upon what type of antifreeze your dealer or last owner serviced your tractor with, it may appear pink. I changed my antifreeze in my Cummins in the Dodge and replaced it with Shell Extended Life Anti-Freeze which is a redish pink in color. 

Not sure I am aware of any transmission oils that are pink in color but there may be some out there. Check and see what color your fluids are and that should give you an idea what is leaking. 

If it is anti-freeze this is not neccessarily a problem as the cooling system was probably topped off prior to being delivered and may expel some into the cooland catch tank. The catch tank hose may be leaking or it is over filled. 

Pretty much the same applies to the transmission oil. 

In both cases, the fluid level will tend to seeks its sweet spot if slightly over filled. 

On the other hand, if the fluid levels are at the proper level and leakage is occuring, check to verify where this is coming from. 

CHECK ALL your fluid levels to VERIFY correct servicing with the correct fluid and correct fill level. 

It is not likely on a new engine but not impossible. A cracked head, faulty/blown head gasket can cause anti-freeze to contaminate the oil and blow out of the crank case vent tube.

An overfille transmission will vent oil out of the vent tube/fill cap vent once hot and operating. 

These last 2 (knock on wood) are highly unlikely. Just check things out good and see what is going on. As mentioned above, asking your dealer surely cannot hurt either.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost forgot! One other possibility could be the tires leaking fluid if you had them filled. Likely the rear tires. Your dealer could have used pink anti-freeze to fill the tires. Any number of things can cause a leak such as this, such as a punctured tire, leaking valve stem, cracked wheel rim, improperly seated tire, etc. 

Check it out. Check the tire pressure by stopping the tractor with the valve stem at the 12 o'clock position FIRST. Then check the tire pressure. If it is low, could be indicating a leak although it is likely just not serviced to the correct pressure. Set the pressure and check it again later.


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Stephen Newell (Jan 18, 2008)

*Pink Fluid*

I bought a new 2210 JD in 2003. The hydraulic fluid that they put in the transmissionin was pink.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere Hygard is brown in color. Deere may have introduced a new fluid I am not aware of. I may be incorrect but it sounds like someone put transmission fluid in your tractor as a substitute fluid. I would IMMEDIATELY contact your dealer and ask them about this. 

They should NOT be using ANYTHING but John Deere fluids in your tractor. If there is ANY doubt, I would change the fluid and filters NOW. Improper hydraulic fluid can and will damage your transmission and or hydraulic system.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Ah, Stephen, if your tractor had pink fluid in the transmission, you would have had a case and guaranteed you would have won it.

As TFAdmin pointed out, hyguard is brown.


----------

